# Windows failed to start 0xc000000e



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,

After updating Windows, the OS started locking up. Programs wouldn't respond and everything would lock up forcing me to do a cold boot. After a few reboots, this error came up:

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause:

1. Insert your Windows installation disc and restart your computer
2. Choose your language settings, and then slick "Next."
3. Click "Repair your computer."

If you do not have this disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.

Status: 0xc000000e

Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible.

I've tried restoring with the Windows disc, disconnecting all USB peripherals and booting, and using Windows repair, but to no avail. I did leave my computer off for a couple hours and was able to get into Windows briefly before it froze.

Now I can't even get to Advanced boot options. 

What is going on? Is my HDD dead?


----------



## saahil patel (Oct 8, 2012)

hey i have the same problem dude..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Stop 0x000000CE or DRIVER_UNLOADED_WITHOUT_CANCELLING_PENDING_OPERATIONS Stop message occurs when you install a faulty device driver or system service, the driver failed to cancel pending operations before exiting. Try reinstalling System Drivers.

To resolve this issue.

Now try booting your computer in Safe Mode again and check.

To boot into safe mode, follow the below steps:

1. Remove all floppy disks, CDs, and DVDs from your computer, and then restart your computer.

Click the Start button, click the arrow next to the Lock button, and then click Restart.

2. Do one of the following:

• If your computer has a single operating system installed, press and hold the F8 key as your computer restarts. You need to press F8 before the Windows logo appears. If the Windows logo appears, you will need to try again by waiting until the Windows logon prompt appears, and then shutting down and restarting your computer.

• If your computer has more than one operating system, use the arrow keys to highlight the operating system you want to start in safe mode, and then press F8.

3. On the Advanced Boot Options screen, use the arrow keys to highlight the safe mode option you want, and then press ENTER. For more information about options, see Advanced startup options (including safe mode).

4. Log on to your computer with a user account that has administrator rights.

When your computer is in safe mode, you'll see the words Safe Mode in the corners of the display. To exit safe mode, restart your computer and let Windows start normally.

Refer the below link for more details:

Start your computer in safe mode

Start your computer in safe mode

If the issue persists, then I would recommend you perform startup repair. Follow these steps:

To perform a Startup Repair follow the steps below:

1. Please insert the Windows 7 DVD and reboot the computer.

2. When we are prompted to press a key to boot from the DVD, please press Enter or the space bar.

3. Choose your language settings, and then click Next.

4. Click Repair your computer.

5. Select the operating system you want to repair, and then click Next.

6. On the System Recovery Options menu, click Startup Repair. Startup Repair might prompt you to make choices as it tries to fix the problem, and if necessary, it might restart your computer as it makes repairs.

Access the link below for more information about startup repair:

Startup Repair - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows

You may perform a system restore Use the Windows Recovery Environment (WinRE) to run System Restore (If System Restore is enabled on your computer)

1. Insert the Windows 7 installation disc into the disc drive, and then start the computer.
2. Press a key when the message indicating "Press any key to boot from CD or DVD …". appears.
3. Select a language, a time and currency, and a keyboard or input method, and then click Next.
4. Click Repair your computer.
5. In the System Recovery Options dialog box, choose the drive of your Windows installation and click Next
6. At the System Recovery Options Dialog Box, click on System Restore.
7. Follow the System Restore Wizard instruction and choose the appropriate restore point.
8. Click Finish to restore the system.


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

UPDATE

New error

Windows has encounter a problem communicating with a device connected to your computer. 

This error can be caused by unplugging a removable storage device such as an external USB drive while the device is in use, or by faulty hardware such as a hard drive or CD-ROM drive that is failing. Make sure any removable storage is properly connected and then restart your computer. 

If you continue to receive this error message, contact the hardware manufacturer. 

Status: 0xc00000e9 
Info: An unexpected I/O error has occurred. 

Also,

I still can't into advanced boot options or boot into safe mode.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check the info I posted


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

I took out all DVDs/discs/floppies, and I finally got into advanced boot options, but all options redirect me to the error. I did try startup repair earlier, but that didn't work. I never get a "Starting Windows" prompt anymore. When I inserted the Windows 7 disc I never got a "Press any key to boot from CD or DVD …" prompt.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you may need to enter the bios tapping F2 on booting and change the boot order to the cd\dvd drive as first boot device then use F10 to save and exit


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

When I tapped F2 it took me to Windows Boot Manager and only allowed me to choose an OS to start


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

sorry windows boot manager do you mean it went straight to booting what is the make and model of your computer when you boot the key required to be tapped is shown in the bottom left corner of the screen for getting to the bios please check it


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

It says

Windows Boot Manager
Choose an operating system to start, or press TAB to select a tool:

Windows 7

To specify an advanced option for this choice, press F8

Tools:
Windows Memory Diagnostic


My computer is a custom built and there is nothing telling me what key to press to enter BIOS.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

try To specify an advanced option for this choice, press F8


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please post the make and model of the motherboard,cpu,gpu,ram and power supply


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

Motherboard: MSi 790FX-GD70
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
GPU: SAPPHIRE 100312-3L Radeon HD 6950 2GB 256-bit 
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM
PSU: RAIDMAX HYBRID 2 RX-730SS 730W ATX12V V2.2/ EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Modular Power Supply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may be a good idea to run the diagnostics on the hard drive if nothing else to eliminate it as the problem, what brand/model is the drive?

On a MSI board the Del key should get you into the bios, the F12 key should give you a 1 time boot selection menu.


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

My hard drive is a Western Digital, not sure of the exact model. 

I managed to boot from DVD/CD and attempted to restore the computer, but that gave me an error, then I tried system image recovery, and it couldn't find any images (even though I did make a couple), so I then attempted to use Startup Repair, which didn't work either and gave me this error:

Problem Event Name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown
Problem Signature 04: -1
Problem Signature 05: ExternalMedia
Problem Signature 06: 1
Problem Signature 07: CorruptBootConfigData
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Down load the Data Lifeguard for Dos(CD) iso file burn to a CD then boot from the CD and run the long or extended test on the hard drive.


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply,

I don't know if this matters, but after checking the BIOS, I found that the Hard drive is not recognized at all.

Do I still run the diagnostics?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That pretty much tells you the hard drive isn't working, the DVD should be Sata also to check the data cable unplug it from the dvd drive and hook it up to the hard drive and see if it's recognized.


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

I used the DVD sata and did manage to get "Starting Windows", but after a few minutes with no progression, I restarted my computer and it gave me the original error.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would be looking to get a new drive it is not sounding good


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

I actually got into Windows today, but it is very slow and I think a strange noise is coming from my hard drive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which usually means the drive is failing, if you have any data on it you need to save back it up now while it's working and then run the WD diagnostics program.


----------



## T3hKr33p3r (Oct 8, 2012)

Ran the diagnostic tools, the drive failed and when I tried the repair, that failed as well.

Looks like I'm buying a new hard drive.

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep sounds like that's what you need.


----------

